# Have at him :)



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oops he's over stretched. My fault. But here's a front view.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

He's beautiful to me!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Me too


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

He's beautiful! And TALL!!! How tall is he? You should get that guy into basketball!! :wavey:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He is HUGE!!!!!!!! He is oversized. He's 26 inches.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

PS I am not short either... and he makes me look small LOL. I am 5' 9"


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

you should both be playing basketball :bowl:


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Nice to meet your special baby boy! He's one nice lookin' dude.

When is his birthday? I also have an 11 month old teenaged goofball (born March 28) who is also perfect (as long as we're not talking about digging holes in the yard, of course).


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

March 23!!!  We should have a party for them!


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

he is a goofball lol but a lovable one! hes a big boy tho long legs love the colour! he`l be a great looking dog in a year when hes fully grown!


----------



## SolidGoldens (Feb 27, 2007)

Evaluate him for what purpose?


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

KatzNK9 said:


> Nice to meet your special baby boy! He's one nice lookin' dude.
> 
> When is his birthday? I also have an 11 month old teenaged goofball (born March 28) who is also perfect (as long as we're not talking about digging holes in the yard, of course).


Hey!! March 28 is *MY* birthday!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Any- though I meant showing. And no, I'm not stupid, I know he's not a show dog, but picking apart ANY dog can be interesting. 

I have been away for a week, but you shall now be graced with me here as usual


----------

